# G43 and g42 sights



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

On the Glock web site , in their store they have "low light" Glock sights for the G43 and G42 available now. With tax and shipping it's about $60 for a set.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Low light? Not Tritium?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Low light? Not Tritium?


They are the typical glock night sites which I believe are like metropolitan sights. The phase "night site" always seems to upset some people so I called them" low light".


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I went with the Truglo tritium/fiber optic sights on my G43 and absolutely love them. They are a little pricey but we worth the money IMO.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

They arrived today and I put them on. Hopefully, tomorrow I will be able to go to the range.


----------

